# SS report 2-7 below the dam, the repeat



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dakota and, his fiance, Katelyn were easy to talk into fish below the dam this morning. They are good friends of ours and wanted to go catch some fish for a fish fry. Being almost newly weds they have to celebrate.
All we had to say was it was the place to go catch a lot of fish.
They were all in.
Once we settled in and got a good anchor sideways to the current along the edge of the heaviest flow, Jon and I cast them out and set two rods in the holders and gave them one each to hold.
They slammed the high fin blue cat fish like knocking toy soldiers down.
We used crushed minnows(going through six dozen) for bait, putting two or three on a hook cut in half, and mashed up a little. 
It was all Jon and I cloud do to keep up with them netting fish and re baiting, especially Katelyn, she was on fire and could line them up at every hole we stopped at.

We moved three times after getting started, pretty common for below the dam blue cat fishing.
Sometimes the gulls and pelicans will tip you off on where to go.
As the blues will school around the basin just like white bass do.
Did I mention Katelyn whupped Dakota badly?
Dakota saved face by landing the biggest today, but whoa he took a beating! He also caught the gasper gou.
They took home their limit of twenty fine blue cat fish, two 1 gallon zip locks full of boneless fillets from perfect eating size cat fish.
Jon and I had a mess of them to clean with yesterdays fish, it piled the table high. 
BBJim helped us get the cooler to the fish and then lit out like a scladed cat, I think he wanted no part of cleaning cat fish.
:walkingsm

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice pile of catfish SS. I have been down there when you could see a school of blue cats working there way up river with gulls hitting the water over the school. I was fishing next to a pontoon boat that had several rods in the water and I had 4 rods out. When the school of cats worked there way to us all rods went down on my boat and the pontoon. I first saw them working there way up from the boat ramp, we were fishing up past all the stick ups. It was fish on when they got to us.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a load of catfish. Lots of good eating.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like you made the right call...
Nice pile of catfish, I see why bbjim high tailed it out of there. Lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like I need to take Katelyn fishing instead of Dakota. Lol. Great job Loy, that's all they could talk about how good a time they had with you and Jon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea, Jim told me saw the fish and suddenly remembered he had not shaved that morning. Rushed home to get off that unsightly shadow before 5 o'clock.
Or was it he needed to sharpen his chain saw for next spring. Any way he was seriously busy but sure wished he could have helped.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job and a good mess of blues.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow! nice mess of fish!

Good job Loy


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice meat haul Loy. Wouldnt expect anything less. Good job!!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dont fish fresh water very much, but every time i have ever caught a gasper gou i throw it back. I take it they are good to eat? Congrats on the meat haul... Very nice!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Freshwater drum are good to eat fried up until they get 2 pounds or more. After that they are good for making fish chowder or a dish like that as they are very tough and rubbery. Which is good if you are going to boil it to make a dish like chowder or curt bullion.

I use them for cat fish drifting, they make very good bait for that, and below the dam they are good cut into small pieces for blue cats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I took BBJim with me this morning, the cat fish did not bite, despite the gates remaining stable at 3000CFS.
We caught one blue and one gou.
The GWs was assisting several people who evidently had trouble interpreting the rules for fishing back there.
We saw him break out the ticket book for at least three boats. 
Be sure to read and follow the rules for fishing below the dam, as they are different from the state regulations.
It is also a place where the GW can pull up and have you in a trap.
One way in and out, so they can check several boats for little expenditure of the taxpayers money for gas etc...and have many encounters with anglers to check.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

God bless those GW's.
Just follow the rules & everyone goes home safely.


.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Down to 2420 and falling. Two gates tomorrow it seems. Last chance


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nicw haul, Loy! Sounded like a fine time on the water!


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for taking my daughter and future son in law. They had a blast


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

rpcoop, it was our pleasure, that's a mighty good angler you brought up there!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice catch. I hope to get back out there soon.


----------

